

Example pitch deck - Rezal

I was wondering if you guys know about any available quality pitch decks. 
I found myself the ones of  AirBnB, Mint, and Profitably.<p>See here the links just in case you don't have them
1. profitably http://www.slideshare.net/profitably/sample-pitch-deck<p>2. AirBnB http://www.businessinsider.com/airbnb-a-13-billion-dollar-startups-first-ever-pitch-deck-2011-9#-1
3. Mint http://www.slideshare.net/hnshah/mintcom-prelaunch-pitch-deck<p>I hope you guys more useful links. 
Tnx.
Reza
======
ch00ey
Check these out:

<https://bitly.com/bundles/royrod/2>

[http://www.quora.com/Whats-the-best-actual-VC-pitch-deck-
or-...](http://www.quora.com/Whats-the-best-actual-VC-pitch-deck-or-video-
that-I-can-see-online?srid=tY9)

<http://www.pitchenvy.com/>

[http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/zapmealscom-closing-
the...](http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/zapmealscom-closing-the-gap-
between-your-mouse-your-tummy-for-supernova-2007)

------
jkaykin
This: <http://investors.dressrush.com>

~~~
timmyd
<http://about.crowdsend.com>

